# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Back 23rd Feb!

## Bryan

Accoding to "The Tv Mag" that comes with the sun...Footballers Wives returns next month!   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

i hopeie does, and i hope it is nt ruined by tht awful awful extra time programme.

----------


## Angeltigger

quick question: is gary lucy still in it

----------


## eastenderfan_91

YAY! i love footballers wives

----------


## Katy

no Gary Lucy left. I hink hes in the bill now.

----------


## Layne

really yey  :Cheer:  i thought we'd have to wait longer for it!!!

I can't wait!

----------


## sheilamarie

i cant wait  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I've gone off it to be honest   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## xStephaniex

wahooooooooooooooooo its back  :Stick Out Tongue:  it hasn't been on for ages !!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   i cant wait!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

*Like chris said I have gone off it. As it was on late- and anywho Gary lucy is not in it*

----------


## Debs

> *Like chris said I have gone off it. As it was on late- and anywho Gary lucy is not in it*


 
it not as good as it used to be but it still fab!

----------


## amyle

no way near as good as before - hardly any characters left now anyway !!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> no way near as good as before - hardly any characters left now anyway !!!


I know!

----------


## Angeltigger

*I just remember that amber and Gary Lucy (think it was kyle in Footballers wives) were both in hollyoaks i wonder if they ever saw each other in hollyoaks- but this is like going off topic*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *I just remember that amber and Gary Lucy (think it was kyle in Footballers wives) were both in hollyoaks i wonder if they ever saw each other in hollyoaks- but this is like going off topic*


Nah, she came in Hollyoaks ages after he'd left. lol

----------


## Angeltigger

> Nah, she came in Hollyoaks ages after he'd left. lol


*He went back did he not- But still don't think they meet- back on to the topic*

----------


## Katy

its definatly not as good as the old days but its still good. i prefer bad girls myself.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I'm looking forward to it comming back again!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its definatly not as good as the old days but its still good. i prefer bad girls myself.


Me too. I remember the first series of Footballers Wives and all the stuff with Frank in the coma - totally brilliant. It's just lost the plot now if you ask me. Half the characters and storylines are so sensational these days  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## x Amby x

can't wait! Footballers wives rocks!!!!

----------


## Bryan

ive seen trailers on itv1 for it, so it must be really soon! bring it on!   :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

> ive seen trailers on itv1 for it, so it must be really soon! bring it on!


 :Cheer:   trailers? i havent seen them yet, i will have to keep my eyes peeled

roll on the new series of footie wives  :Cheer:

----------


## Bree

cant wait now i love footies wives  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x.x

----------


## shannisrules

i saw the trailer last night looks good with lots of action in it

----------


## Bree

i havent seem the trailer cant wait now  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x.x

----------


## shannisrules

does anyone know the exacy date when it comes out i think it comes out this month but im not sure of the date

----------


## kayla05

i dont know, cant wait though! ive seen the trailers! they look brilliant! every time they come on my eyes are peeled to the tele, Lol.

----------


## Bryan

Thursday 23rd Feburary is the exact return date!

----------


## pops110874

Oooh - im all excited now!  Dont you just love a bit of footie wives!

You really miss it when its off air, am also glad tanya is back couldnt have imagined the show without mrs turner/laslett/gates/random millionaire man

----------


## Bryan

> Oooh - im all excited now!  Dont you just love a bit of footie wives!
> 
> You really miss it when its off air, am also glad tanya is back couldnt have imagined the show without mrs turner/laslett/gates/random millionaire man


she never married cornad, so she would never have been a gates...sadly...as he was the one she was meant to be with...

----------


## leanne27

i watched the first episode of footballers wives extra time and found it sooooo stupid i switched off, does anyone know if it acrries on from F.W xtra time or actual F.W cause i really dont know where i am storyline wise with the extra time rubbish

----------


## shannisrules

i dont know about that but ive watched them all including extra time and if it carries on from normal it will carry on from where lucy goes to giles but i think it will just start off from scratch forgetting that that car scene ever happened or something

----------


## Em

I only watched some of Extra Time so I hope i understand the new series! Dontknow how they will do it though, I think it might be confusing

----------


## Tannie

i am definately going to watch it.

----------


## Lennie

Is Seb, Yasmin and Rees going to be in the series???

As i havent seen pics of them in the magazines

----------


## Bryan

> Is Seb, Yasmin and Rees going to be in the series???
> 
> As i havent seen pics of them in the magazines


with any hope....no...they ruin that extra time show and i have more talent in my little finger than them lot

----------


## Angeltigger

i've seen trailers on itv1 for it- and Makosi actually on it..

----------


## Tamzi

I can't wait for it to come back, but I am at the X Factor concert the night it returns, will have to record it. I hope they forget about extra time as it really wasn't good! Can't wait for footie wives to return though. yay! Will Tanya will be in it? not the same without her.
xxx

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i can't wait for it to come back it looks exciting

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

not long now.. hehe can't wait

----------


## Bryan

> i've seen trailers on itv1 for it- and Makosi actually on it..


no MAKOSI IS NOT in it...you saw actress Phina Oruche in the trailers

----------


## Layne

Thursday soon! I can't wait until this restarts!  :Cheer:  yey

----------


## Em

Only two days to go !! I cant wait till TT is back on our screens - cant wait to see what Amber says!

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

one more day

haha- did anyone see GMTV this morning... and the sneak preview

----------


## x Amby x

cant wait til tonight to see the new series! Extra Time was rubbish! i think that Series 3/4 were the best series'! xxx

----------


## Chris_2k11

This is turning out to be a right rubbish episode! And who are all these crap new characters?!  :Searchme:  BRING BACK TANYA!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

OMG! Kathy's alive!  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Debs

wasnt as god as i thought it was going to be tonight. al dissapointed dare i say it i was bored!

looking forward to tanyas return!

----------


## Layne

> wasnt as god as i thought it was going to be tonight. al dissapointed dare i say it i was bored!
> 
> looking forward to tanyas return!


I agree, i thought it was going to be alot better than it was!

Tanya! Tanya! Tanya! Tanya!  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

yay its back and im lovin it, cant wait to see more

----------

